# Game #37: New Jersey Nets (10-27) @ Phoenix Suns (15-21) - 1/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Didn't realize we played back to back. 

28-28 at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns were down 90-75 last i saw. 

Nash just crossed over and underhand layup to take the lead 103-101 with 23 secs left.

Nash 13 pts, 16 assists, 6 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Why the **** was Humpries wide open for the dunk?

And why did we try to go inside to ****ing Channing Frye of all people?

103-103 OT.


I hope we lose.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

For as bad as this team is, Nash still giving it his all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

109-106, Suns 2:44 left. 


Nash 17 pts, 16 assists now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Air ball by Frye and VC puts it it in before shot clock expires. 111-106, Suns 1:57 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 118, Nets 109* 


Nash 23 pts, 17 assists, 7 rebs


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> For as bad as this team is, Nash still giving it his all.


Yeah, too bad that no one else can figure out how to run an offensive set anymore. Nash just spoonfeeds everyone and they botch it.


----------

